# I ruoli nel calcio: quale il più importante e difficile?



## Renegade (21 Dicembre 2014)

Proseguiamo nel proporre spunti di riflessione. Stasera voglio dilagare un po' e quindi parlare dell'astratto, senza entrare nello specifico. Vediamo un po' cosa ne viene fuori. Leggendo varie disquisizioni che spesso facciamo sui ruoli in campo, mi è venuto in mente di parlare proprio di questo, in maniera generica. E quindi vi chiedo, ragazzi, per voi qual è il ruolo più importante in campo, nel calcio? E quale il più difficile da interpretare?

Ci tengo, comunque, a specificare una cosa: i vostri commenti sono sempre ottimi e questo ci rallegra, ma preferiamo avere, come detto sempre, dei post costruttivi. Cosa intendo dire? Di argomentare, anche un minimo, la vostra idea. Ovvero non scrivere esclusivamente ''L'attaccante.'' ''Il difensore.'' ''Il centrocampista.'', ma seguendo il ''Direi il portiere, poiché...'' Avete tutti ottime qualità, mostratele.

Personalmente ho una mia idea, forse puramente soggettiva, sul ruolo più importante e difficile, ma la svelerò a dibattito in corso. Vediamo un po'.

[MENTION=214]Splendidi Incisivi[/MENTION] stavolta conosco già la tua risposta. E ti anticipo che non sono d'accordo. Curioso di vedere come mi spieghi il terzino.


----------



## Angstgegner (22 Dicembre 2014)

Avevo scritto un capitolo di storia che ho cancellato per sbaglio 
Sarò più breve: credo che tutti i ruoli siano fondamentali, ma questa è una banalità per la discussione.
Per quanto nel calcio attuale sia sempre più ricercata una figura come il difensore centrale bravo in fase di impostazione (non che non lo sia stato in passato), ritengo che il ruolo del portiere sia troppo spesso sottovalutato. Noi lo sappiamo bene. In che posizione di classifica si troverebbe il Genoa se non avesse Perin ma un portiere normalissimo? Mattia ha portato da solo forse la metà dei punti, alcune partite le ha vinte da solo (penso in primis a quelle con Lazio e Juve, dove è stato impressionante ma ce ne sono state altre). Il passaggio da Abbiati a Diego Lopez ci ha fatto capire quanto un portiere affidabile sia fondamentale nell'infondere maggiori sicurezze alla difesa che sa di poter contare su un giocatore affidabile. Neuer a mio avviso, come avevo già spiegato nel topic del pallone d'oro, è un giocatore fondamentale per la Germania e per il Bayern, un portiere che influenza pesantemente a mio avviso il sistema di gioco delle squadre in cui milita.
Il portiere in generale è l'ultimo difensore della squadra, il suo errore è il più grave perché non c'è poi nessun altro che possa rimediarvi. La papera di un portiere a mio avviso è più grave dell'errore di un attaccante, che ha la possibilità di rifarsi nell'azione successiva, mentre nel caso del portiere un papera è sinonimo di gol incassato.
Banalmente l'altro ruolo più importante degli altri è l'opposto, il finalizzatore. L'attaccante è il ruolo che deve essere più cercato dalla squadra, la quale sostanzialmente deve giocare per lui. Una prima punta deve saper tener su la squadra nei momenti di difficoltà o in cui bisogna gestire il risultato, come allo stesso tempo nei momenti in cui bisogna recuperare la situazione nel finale di gara saltano gli schemi e in pochi passaggi si deve passare la palla all'attaccante nella speranza che segni.
Se passiamo alla difficoltà, a mio avviso il ruolo più difficile da interpretare è quello del terzino, perché in primis deve essere un difensore (e, quindi, deve saper difendere), a in fase propositiva deve essere all'occorrenza anche un centrocampista o un attaccante esterno aggiunto. Avere dei terzini che sanno difendere, saltare l'uomo, crossare e attaccare è un plus importantissimo per una qualsiasi squadra di calcio. Forse sono impopolare, ma tra un terzino bravo in difesa e un po' timido in fase offensiva e un terzino bravo a crossare e a farsi trovare pronto in attacco ma sciagurato in difesa io sceglierò sempre il primo.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (22 Dicembre 2014)

Ma è semplicissimo, chiunque di voi abbia giocato in una squadretta di amici sa benissimo in che posizione vengono messi quelli bravi e dove le pippe


----------



## Milanforever26 (22 Dicembre 2014)

Premessa fondamentale: tutti i ruoli sono difficilissimi da giocare ad alti livelli e tutti i ruoli comportano delle responsabilità in campo.
Chiaro però che come chiunque può intuire, se il portiere è in panne è un problema ben più grave di ogni altro ruolo dato che una papera dell'estremo difensore comporta 9 volte su 10 il gol avversario...
è anche vero però che per contro il portiere può essere ritenuto il ruolo più semplice..al 99% è istinto e non ci sono vincoli tattici da rispettare, il portiere deve curarsi solo della sua porta e al più dell'area di rigore, non deve preoccuparsi di marcature, schemi, sovrapposizioni...Perciò non lo definirei il ruolo più difficile anche se è l'unico in cui ci può giocare solo uno di ruolo (non a caso ogni rosa ha almeno 3 portieri).
Perciò se devo scegliere un ruolo per difficoltà dico il difensore centrale: spesso si trova a marcare l'uomo più pericoloso, deve dare ordine a tutta la difesa e da dietro consigliare i compagni, impostare la manovra se ha piedi discreti inoltre quando saltano gli schemi nei finali di gara spesso i difensori si trovano a dover fare vere e proprie marcature a tutto campo per evitare le ripartenze..
Chiudo con una considerazione nostalgica, quanto era bello il ruolo del libero?..era il ruolo in cui giocavano i veri leader, mi piaceva moltissimo..


----------



## mefisto94 (22 Dicembre 2014)

Il portiere e l'attaccante ovviamente. Perchè se sbagliano non c'è nessun altro davanti e/o dietro a rimediare.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (22 Dicembre 2014)

Il più difficile è il Portiere perchè deve rimanere concentrato per tutta la partita, anche una sola distrazione può essere fatale.
Invece il difensore può sbagliare un intervento e rimediare in corso della partita, stessa cosa il centrocampista può sbagliare un passaggio e l'attaccante un gol.

Il più importante è l'Attaccante perchè è il giocatore con più pressione.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (22 Dicembre 2014)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Avevo scritto un capitolo di storia che ho cancellato per sbaglio
> Sarò più breve: credo che tutti i ruoli siano fondamentali, ma questa è una banalità per la discussione.
> Per quanto nel calcio attuale sia sempre più ricercata una figura come il difensore centrale bravo in fase di impostazione (non che non lo sia stato in passato), ritengo che il ruolo del portiere sia troppo spesso sottovalutato. Noi lo sappiamo bene. In che posizione di classifica si troverebbe il Genoa se non avesse Perin ma un portiere normalissimo? Mattia ha portato da solo forse la metà dei punti, alcune partite le ha vinte da solo (penso in primis a quelle con Lazio e Juve, dove è stato impressionante ma ce ne sono state altre). Il passaggio da Abbiati a Diego Lopez ci ha fatto capire quanto un portiere affidabile sia fondamentale nell'infondere maggiori sicurezze alla difesa che sa di poter contare su un giocatore affidabile. Neuer a mio avviso, come avevo già spiegato nel topic del pallone d'oro, è un giocatore fondamentale per la Germania e per il Bayern, un portiere che influenza pesantemente a mio avviso il sistema di gioco delle squadre in cui milita.
> Il portiere in generale è l'ultimo difensore della squadra, il suo errore è il più grave perché non c'è poi nessun altro che possa rimediarvi. La papera di un portiere a mio avviso è più grave dell'errore di un attaccante, che ha la possibilità di rifarsi nell'azione successiva, mentre nel caso del portiere un papera è sinonimo di gol incassato.
> ...



Tutta la vita.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (22 Dicembre 2014)

Diciamo che nelle mie esternazioni passate sul ruolo del terzino son stato un tantino esagerato e anche provocatorio. Io sono un fanatico del gioco di squadra in realtà, un fanatico dell'organizzazione, della coralità, perché sebbene questo sport risponda a tutte queste caratteristiche, pochi, pochissimi sanno organizzare per l'appunto uno squadra, anche ad alti livelli. 
Alla luce di ciò non credo veramente che esista un ruolo più importante dell'altro o uno più difficile dell'altro, non è ammissibile trascurare alcun ruolo in favore di un altro, in una squadra che abbia la s maiuscola vanno curati tutti i minimi dettagli, tutto deve funzionare alla perfezione, sono un sacchiano da questo punto di vista.
Proverò, tuttavia, a spiegare cosa intendessi sottolineando la difficoltà del ruolo del terzino: forse, e sottolineo il forse, il terzino è il ruolo più difficile da un punto di vista tattico e qui mi riallaccio a quanto ha scritto Ang sopra: 



Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Se passiamo alla difficoltà, a mio avviso il ruolo più difficile da interpretare è quello del terzino, perché in primis deve essere un difensore (e, quindi, deve saper difendere), a in fase propositiva deve essere all'occorrenza anche un centrocampista o un attaccante esterno aggiunto. Avere dei terzini che sanno difendere, saltare l'uomo, crossare e attaccare è un plus importantissimo per una qualsiasi squadra di calcio.



Ecco, credo che il terzino sia il più difficile, sotto un punto di vista tattico, perché è l'unico ruolo che probabilmente, al giorno d'oggi, richiede la stessa intensità offensiva e difensiva. Per dire, tutta la squadra deve saper attaccare e deve saper difendere, però se per esempio l'ago della bilancia per gli attaccanti tende a favore della fase offensiva e per i difensori a favore della fase difensiva, per il terzini l'ago è perfettamente nel mezzo, entrambe le fasi, ugualmente bene, deve saper fare il terzino moderno. Ecco perché non ho paura a definire un Lahm come uno dei migliori laterali della storia.
Qualcuno mi potrà dire che un discorso non diverso è quello per i centrocampisti e io gli darei ragione, però dipende sempre dal tipo di centrocampo, perché ad esempio in un centrocampo a due la fase difensiva può essere maggiormente curata da uno, mentre la fase offensiva dall'altro, insomma, come se mettessimo un centrocampo a due con De Jong e Xavi. Il centrocampista più simile al terzino per interpretazione tattica è la mezz'ala secondo me, anche a lui si richiede una doppia fase equilibrata almeno tanto quanto quella del terzino.


----------



## Milanista7 (23 Dicembre 2014)

Gioco in porta anche a discreti livelli e non per essere di parte ma il ruolo più difficile e più infame di tutti è appunto quello del portiere. Per spiegarlo entrerei troppo nel merito, se qualcuno è interessato poi scriverò i motivi


----------



## Renegade (23 Dicembre 2014)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Avevo scritto un capitolo di storia che ho cancellato per sbaglio
> Sarò più breve: credo che tutti i ruoli siano fondamentali, ma questa è una banalità per la discussione.
> Per quanto nel calcio attuale sia sempre più ricercata una figura come il difensore centrale bravo in fase di impostazione (non che non lo sia stato in passato), ritengo che il ruolo del portiere sia troppo spesso sottovalutato. Noi lo sappiamo bene. In che posizione di classifica si troverebbe il Genoa se non avesse Perin ma un portiere normalissimo? Mattia ha portato da solo forse la metà dei punti, alcune partite le ha vinte da solo (penso in primis a quelle con Lazio e Juve, dove è stato impressionante ma ce ne sono state altre). Il passaggio da Abbiati a Diego Lopez ci ha fatto capire quanto un portiere affidabile sia fondamentale nell'infondere maggiori sicurezze alla difesa che sa di poter contare su un giocatore affidabile. Neuer a mio avviso, come avevo già spiegato nel topic del pallone d'oro, è un giocatore fondamentale per la Germania e per il Bayern, un portiere che influenza pesantemente a mio avviso il sistema di gioco delle squadre in cui milita.
> Il portiere in generale è l'ultimo difensore della squadra, il suo errore è il più grave perché non c'è poi nessun altro che possa rimediarvi. La papera di un portiere a mio avviso è più grave dell'errore di un attaccante, che ha la possibilità di rifarsi nell'azione successiva, mentre nel caso del portiere un papera è sinonimo di gol incassato.
> ...



Post molto equilibrato. Non ti smentisci mai, Ang. Comunque condivido molto ciò che hai scritto. Per ora, però, mi limito a dibattere le vostre opinioni insieme a voi. Innanzitutto sono d'accordissimo su Perin, grandissimo portiere in prospettiva. Sta facendo un ottima annata, anche se in passato ha avuto anche lui le sue paperelle, ma a quell'età ci sta. Tu però mi citi al contempo portiere ed attaccante come ruoli più importanti e decisivi. 

Ci sono però dei dati di fatto che rendono queste ipotesi un tantino fragili. Rispettivamente due eventi. Il Milan di Sacchi. E il Barcellona di Guardiola. Nel primo caso si può notare come la figura del portiere sia quasi inutile ed obsoleta, se i calciatori svolgono in modo ligio il loro ruolo. Non a caso l'unico non-fuoriclasse di quella squadra era proprio Giovanni Galli, portiere mediocre dalla dubbia utilità. Nel secondo caso, invece, c'è la dimostrazione di come il ruolo di finalizzatore sia obsoleto e altrettanto inutile, sempre se i calciatori in campo svolgono il proprio ruolo ottimamente. E ogni partita terminava con 4-5 gol di scarto. Senza finalizzatore. E non di certo per Messi.

Al terzino darò la risposta direttamente allo Splendido.



tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Ma è semplicissimo, chiunque di voi abbia giocato in una squadretta di amici sa benissimo in che posizione vengono messi quelli bravi e dove le pippe



E dai, amplia, su. E' sempre ottimo leggere le disquisizioni di un rossonero vecchia scuola. 



Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Premessa fondamentale: tutti i ruoli sono difficilissimi da giocare ad alti livelli e tutti i ruoli comportano delle responsabilità in campo.
> Chiaro però che come chiunque può intuire, se il portiere è in panne è un problema ben più grave di ogni altro ruolo dato che una papera dell'estremo difensore comporta 9 volte su 10 il gol avversario...
> è anche vero però che per contro il portiere può essere ritenuto il ruolo più semplice..al 99% è istinto e non ci sono vincoli tattici da rispettare, il portiere deve curarsi solo della sua porta e al più dell'area di rigore, non deve preoccuparsi di marcature, schemi, sovrapposizioni...Perciò non lo definirei il ruolo più difficile anche se è l'unico in cui ci può giocare solo uno di ruolo (non a caso ogni rosa ha almeno 3 portieri).
> Perciò se devo scegliere un ruolo per difficoltà dico il difensore centrale: spesso si trova a marcare l'uomo più pericoloso, deve dare ordine a tutta la difesa e da dietro consigliare i compagni, impostare la manovra se ha piedi discreti inoltre quando saltano gli schemi nei finali di gara spesso i difensori si trovano a dover fare vere e proprie marcature a tutto campo per evitare le ripartenze..
> Chiudo con una considerazione nostalgica, quanto era bello il ruolo del libero?..era il ruolo in cui giocavano i veri leader, mi piaceva moltissimo..



Tu mi tiri in ballo il difensore centrale. Ci potrei anche stare. Ma la sua evoluzione non ti porta forse a vedere che, in campo, a limitare gli uomini chiave avversari è la fase difensiva e non più il difensore centrale che marca ad uomo e agisce nell'uno contro uno? Ad oggi anche questo ruolo è obsoleto. La partita del Milan contro il Barcellona nel 2012-2013 lo fa capire benissimo, non c'erano né Thiago Silva né Nesta. Però rispetto al portiere e al finalizzatore è sicuramente qualcosa verso cui ho meno cose da dire. Ci potrebbe stare.

Al riguardo del libero, potrei essere blasfemo ma al momento quel ruolo potrebbe essere incarnato da un Bonucci o da un Hummels, capaci di dare impostazione, seppur minima e di avanzare sottoporta, anche con doti di tiro. Ripeto, mi ritengo blasfemo e non sto di certo dicendo siano ai livelli dei vecchi liberi, dico solo che hanno qualche minima caratteristicha che li porterebbe in quell'ottica. Bel ruolo, comunque, ma ha visto la sua fine nel momento in cui è nato il 10 arretrato, alla Pirlo-Ancelotti-Albertini.



Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Diciamo che nelle mie esternazioni passate sul ruolo del terzino son stato un tantino esagerato e anche provocatorio. Io sono un fanatico del gioco di squadra in realtà, un fanatico dell'organizzazione, della coralità, perché sebbene questo sport risponda a tutte queste caratteristiche, pochi, pochissimi sanno organizzare per l'appunto uno squadra, anche ad alti livelli.
> Alla luce di ciò non credo veramente che esista un ruolo più importante dell'altro o uno più difficile dell'altro, non è ammissibile trascurare alcun ruolo in favore di un altro, in una squadra che abbia la s maiuscola vanno curati tutti i minimi dettagli, tutto deve funzionare alla perfezione, sono un sacchiano da questo punto di vista.
> Proverò, tuttavia, a spiegare cosa intendessi sottolineando la difficoltà del ruolo del terzino: forse, e sottolineo il forse, il terzino è il ruolo più difficile da un punto di vista tattico e qui mi riallaccio a quanto ha scritto Ang sopra:
> 
> ...



Esagerato e provocatorio. Oh ma tu lo sei sempre, Joker. Per prima cosa la tua puntualizzazione sulla coralità l'ho omessa proprio perché la ritenevo scontata e assunta da tutti noi come prima cosa. Il calcio, alla fine, è un gioco corale e seppur esistano i Messi ed i Ronaldo, ci sono sempre le Germanie 2014 a ricordarci del contrario. Però vi ringrazio di non aver risposto con la sola banalità di quel concetto, altrimenti non ci sarebbe discussione, ma nessuno di voi è mai banale.

Bene, direi che in questo caso, a dispetto degli altri, mi è più facile rispondere a te. Devo dire che c'è una cosa che condivido in pieno con tutti voi ed è la preferenza sul terzino difensivo e abile nel contrasto, piuttosto che quella sul laterale crossatore. Per me infatti il vero ruolo di terzino è proprio il primo caso e l'esempio più lampante ne è il signor Paolo Maldini, difensore puro sulla fascia, abile marcatore a uomo, ottimo nel contrasto e che spesso si accentrava perfino.

Mi parli di terzino come l'uomo che deve dividersi tra difesa e attacco, come un rinnegato senza patria, a differenza dei suoi compagni. Ma il tuo esempio è dispersivo, fuori tema quasi. Quel tipo di descrizione che hai fatto calza perfettamente con un altro tipo di interprete: l'esterno di centrocampo, quello da 4-4-2, come Nasri, ma come, soprattutto, Pavel Nedved. Loro si che devono realmente dividersi a fare spola. Ma non di certo il terzino.

Il terzino è schierato in un ruolo nel reparto della difesa. E' dunque un difensore. Può avanzare, ma resta un difensore. Se avanza troppo non lo è. Diventa un esterno di centrocampo, o un ala che dir si voglia. Ecco perché la definizione di terzino è obsoleta quando si parla di Maicon, Serginho, Roberto Carlos, ecc. gente che è preposta esclusivamente all'attacco e si sbatte per rientrare in difesa.

Il terzino, quello vero, è proprio quello difensivo che avete descritto. E non è di certo di difficile interpretazione. E' un difensore di fascia, che deve avere la tecnica necessaria per avanzare fino ad un certo punto. Ecco perché ad esempio Mattia De Sciglio è un terzino ed Ignazio Abate non lo è.

L'esempio che mi fai su Lahm è altresì ottimo! Lahm è uno dei miei preferiti in quel ruolo, tra i migliori, come hai già detto. Ed il tedesco nasce proprio come terzino difensivista, come difensore di campo. Col tempo, però, si è evoluto TECNICAMENTE, non offensivamente. E per questo è riuscito anche a spostarsi a centrocampo, centralmente. Chiaramente sa dire la sua in fase d'attacco, dando una mano, ma resta un vero terzino e la sua decisività difensiva lo dimostra. Un ottimo interprete per quel ruolo.

Per me non è questione di precisione, ma di correttezza. Secondo me bisogna scindere i Maldini, Tassotti, Lahm, Zanetti ecc. dai Serginho, Maicon, Marcelo, Alaba ecc. Perché i terzini sono i primi. La verità, ragazzi, è che non esistono terzini in grado di sbattersi per la doppia fase. O si concentrano difensivamente come la prima categoria, o si concentrano offensivamente sulla seconda. Nessuno è in grado di eccellere nell'una e nell'altra con gli stessi risultati. Dunque viene assolutamente meno la difficoltà che citate. 

Marcelo è una capra difensivamente. Come lo è anche Maicon. Come lo fu ai tempi Serginho. Come lo è Alaba ad oggi, che, per le eccellenti doti di tiro, cross e attacco non mi stupirei se venisse avanzato di posizione, messo fisso a centrocampo, di fascia. Come anche Maldini in offensiva non era un granché, stesso dicasi di Lahm, che è un tuttofare come lo era Zanetti, credo siano molto simili, ma in avanti non riesce a dare ciò che danno i Marcelo, Coentrao, Maicon, Alves ecc.

Se devo però dire la verità ho visto eccellere in entrambe le fasi con gli stessi risultati un solo giocatore: Gianluca Zambrotta. E guarda un po'... E' nato da esterno di centrocampo.

Se ci fermiamo solo al ruolo di portiere, difensore centrale, terzino, centrocampista, attaccante, allora siamo dalla mentalità chiusa. Ognuno di questi ruoli è solo puro riferimento per l'appartenenza, ma ci sono tante sottocategorie con le quali è facile confondersi.

ps. Se proprio vogliamo etichettare quel ruolo come il più difficile, posso dire che lo è solamente in moduli che non prevedono gioco sulle fasce, come il 4-3-1-2, dicasi rombo, o l'Albero di Natale. Non a caso Cafu, Jankulovski ecc. erano quelli maggiormente in difficoltà. Ma ancor qui non si può parlare di terzini veri e propri.


----------



## mr.wolf (23 Dicembre 2014)

Il ruolo più difficile è il portiere,deve sopportare la pressione di essere l'ultimo uomo sapendo che un suo errore è sempre decisivo,aggiungo che negli anni il portiere ha dovuto imparare a giocare con i piedi e a fare quasi il libero aggiunto a causa delle difese sempre più alte,Neuer è il risultato perfetto di questa evoluzione.
Il ruolo più importante credo sia il centrocampista centrale,quando hai un centrocampo che copre bene e sa impostare il gioco allora tutta la squadra soffre meno in difesa e costruisce di più nella fase offensiva.


----------



## Angstgegner (23 Dicembre 2014)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Post molto equilibrato. Non ti smentisci mai, Ang. Comunque condivido molto ciò che hai scritto. Per ora, però, mi limito a dibattere le vostre opinioni insieme a voi. Innanzitutto sono d'accordissimo su Perin, grandissimo portiere in prospettiva. Sta facendo un ottima annata, anche se in passato ha avuto anche lui le sue paperelle, ma a quell'età ci sta. Tu però mi citi al contempo portiere ed attaccante come ruoli più importanti e decisivi.
> 
> Ci sono però dei dati di fatto che rendono queste ipotesi un tantino fragili. Rispettivamente due eventi. Il Milan di Sacchi. E il Barcellona di Guardiola. Nel primo caso si può notare come la figura del portiere sia quasi inutile ed obsoleta, se i calciatori svolgono in modo ligio il loro ruolo. Non a caso l'unico non-fuoriclasse di quella squadra era proprio Giovanni Galli, portiere mediocre dalla dubbia utilità. Nel secondo caso, invece, c'è la dimostrazione di come il ruolo di finalizzatore sia obsoleto e altrettanto inutile, sempre se i calciatori in campo svolgono il proprio ruolo ottimamente. E ogni partita terminava con 4-5 gol di scarto. Senza finalizzatore. E non di certo per Messi.


L'importanza può avere diverse declinazioni.
E' chiaro che nella coralità del gioco di squadra il ruolo di un portiere sembra essere meno importante rispetto agli altri, ma andando a considerare le posizioni in campo prese in esame singolarmente come ho già detto l'errore di un portiere o di un attaccante risulta molto più grave rispetto a quelli dei suoi compagni di squadra.
Gli esempi che hai portato tu sono 2 squadre che hanno rivoluzionato, volente o nolente, la storia del calcio. Nel caso del Barcellona, Messi era sostenuto da un centrocampo di fenomeni, ma non si può dire che il Barca giocasse senza punte IMHO. Messi non sarà/sarà stato una prima punta classica, ma avercene di attaccanti così.
Io ti porto un controesempio: il Liverpool tra l'anno scorso e quest'anno. Un attaccante come Suarez ha fatto rendere al massimo una squadra piena di giocatori mediocri che sono andati ben oltre le aspettative. Il Liverpool senza centrocampisti in grado di impostare con lo schema "passa la palla a Suarez che ci pensa lui" ha quasi vinto la Premier, mentre quest'anno nonostante abbia speso (malissimo) persino più di quanto incassato è per ora ben lontana dal 4° posto utile per la Champions League.
Come avevo già detto prima Perin può essere preso d'esempio per mostrare come una squadra possa trovarsi in una posizione di classifica migliore rispetto a quella preventivata grazie alle performances del portiere.
Io credo sinceramente che tutti possano avere ragione a riguardo portando un esempio che tira l'acqua al proprio mulino


----------



## Jaqen (26 Dicembre 2014)

Ma nessuno di voi ha mai giocato a calcio?
I più scarsi spesso vengono messi o in fascia o in attacco, dove possono fare meno danni. I più forti in mezzo soprattutto in centrocampo.
Il portiere è un ruolo a parte.

Secondo me vi siete fatti troppi film sul gioco d'alto livello dove sono tutti forti. Cmq ricordatevi questo, quando un giocatore è infortunato e si è finiti i cambi, il giocatore va diretto in fascia perché è dove può fare meno danni. Più sei verso la porta e in zona centrale più è necessario essere attenti e bravi


----------



## Renegade (30 Dicembre 2014)

Vabbè, visto che avete finito, dico la mia. 

Il ruolo più importante è difficile è quello del numero dieci. Mi rifaccio alle parole che disse uno dei miei idoli, *Manuel Rui Costa:*

''Il ruolo più difficile è il mio. Il numero dieci è l'elemento chiave di ogni partita ed ha il dovere di essere sempre decisivo. E'* l'unico ruolo in cui non puoi permetterti di far vedere cose già viste e devi sempre inventare qualcosa di nuovo in ogni partita, rinnovandoti di continuo*. Quando la fantasia si esaurisce, entri in calo e puoi farci ben poco. Quando invece è presente dentro di te, nessuno può fermarti.''

Non ho bisogno di aggiungere altro.


----------



## Superdinho80 (30 Dicembre 2014)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Vabbè, visto che avete finito, dico la mia.
> 
> Il ruolo più importante è difficile è quello del numero dieci. Mi rifaccio alle parole che disse uno dei miei idoli, *Manuel Rui Costa:*
> 
> ...



sempre pensato


----------



## Jaqen (30 Dicembre 2014)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Vabbè, visto che avete finito, dico la mia.
> 
> Il ruolo più importante è difficile è quello del numero dieci. Mi rifaccio alle parole che disse uno dei miei idoli, *Manuel Rui Costa:*
> 
> ...



Sì, poi sei un difensore e sbagli un passaggio e la partita finisce.


----------



## Heaven (30 Dicembre 2014)

Paradossalmente per me il meno importante è l'attaccante, più importante la difesa secondo me


----------



## Djici (30 Dicembre 2014)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Vabbè, visto che avete finito, dico la mia.
> 
> Il ruolo più importante è difficile è quello del numero dieci. Mi rifaccio alle parole che disse uno dei miei idoli, *Manuel Rui Costa:*
> 
> ...



risposta molto poetica ma ben lontana dalla realta.

almeno secondo la mia opinione.

il ruolo di trequartista e talmente importante che e sparito


----------



## Renegade (2 Gennaio 2015)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Sì, poi sei un difensore e sbagli un passaggio e la partita finisce.





Heaven ha scritto:


> Paradossalmente per me il meno importante è l'attaccante, più importante la difesa secondo me



Seguendo questa logica si giocherebbe sempre per lo 0-0 e per il pareggio e saremmo tutti dei Mazzarri. Ma il calcio, come tutti gli Sport, si vince all'attacco. Se non segni non vinci, puoi anche avere Nesta e Maldini.




Djici ha scritto:


> risposta molto poetica ma ben lontana dalla realta.
> 
> almeno secondo la mia opinione.
> 
> il ruolo di trequartista e talmente importante che e sparito



Hai travisato. Si indicava il ruolo di numero 10 come il ruolo più importante a livello di difficoltà. Non esiste ruolo più difficile del fantasista. Che poi non è affatto sparito, eh. Ha cambiato solo di posizione o è rimasto nel 4-2-3-1. Il trequartista è sparito, ma non il fantasista.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (2 Gennaio 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Vabbè, visto che avete finito, dico la mia.
> 
> Il ruolo più importante è difficile è quello del numero dieci. Mi rifaccio alle parole che disse uno dei miei idoli, *Manuel Rui Costa:*
> 
> ...



Così importante che di fatto è stato abolito 
risposta romantica come il defunto ruolo di Rui

La risposta pIù corretta è stata di [MENTION=26]Jaqen[/MENTION], possibile che abbiamo tanti teorici del calcio e pochi che ci abbiano giocato o allenato?

come han sempre detto tutti i giornalisti e tecnici seri i ruoli vitali sono quelli che conpongono la spina dorsale di una squadra:
portiere, centrale dif, mediano, trequartisti, centravanti, e ovviamente sono i più difficili, la dote principale degli esterni e che corrano, naturalmente se poi hai la fortuna di avere Maldini Roberto Carlos o Cafù male non fà
é il motivo per cui, in caso di emergenza, un interno può giocare esterno, ma non il contrario

come detto da Jaqen se fai calcio a livello amatoriale (ma non solo) quelli buoni è meglio metterli dietro


----------



## Jaqen (2 Gennaio 2015)

Oltre all'amatoriale... parliamo anche tanto di giovanile.
io ero uno che correva tanto ai tempi di esordienti e giovanissimi e infatti mi mettevano o interno di centrocampo a prendere gialli e fare filtro o in fascia a pedalare sulla palla lunga....e ho avuto allenatori che nel giovanile sapevano il fatto loro, alcuni lo facevano solo di professione... poi a furia di pedalare quando poi è arrivato uno che correva più di me (facevo le mezze maratone a 14 anni in 2 ore) ho smesso visto che non mi sembrava il miglior sport per me  potevo andare a fare atletica...


----------



## Superdinho80 (2 Gennaio 2015)

Heaven ha scritto:


> Paradossalmente per me il meno importante è l'attaccante, più importante la difesa secondo me



per me la difesa della squadra dipende moltissimo dal primo attaccante, dalla punta centrale, se questo si muove bene anche tutto il resto della squadra si muove con lui sia in fase offensiva che in fase difensiva nel pressing..


----------



## Superdinho80 (2 Gennaio 2015)

Djici ha scritto:


> risposta molto poetica ma ben lontana dalla realta.
> 
> almeno secondo la mia opinione.
> 
> il ruolo di trequartista e talmente importante che e sparito



è sparito perchè è il ruolo più difficile imho


----------



## Jaqen (2 Gennaio 2015)

Secondo me state dando un'interpretazione troppo filosofica e astratta. Il più forte fin da piccolo viene messo o in difesa o in mezzo al campo.. poi ci sono le eccezioni e i fenomeni ma allora parliamo di serie A e serie b. Se non prendiamo in considerazione giovanili amatori e tutte le altre categorie viene fuori una discussione imho sterile e come detto poco concreta visto che si va per simpatie e non per ciò che succede ogni giono nei vari campi da calcio, da quello dietro la chiesa con il bar che fa comune a quello con l'erba riscaldata


----------



## Djici (2 Gennaio 2015)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> è sparito perchè è il ruolo più difficile imho



Per me è sparito perché è il meno importante tatticamente. Lo puoi bloccare troppo facilmente.


----------



## Superdinho80 (2 Gennaio 2015)

Djici ha scritto:


> Per me è sparito perché è il meno importante tatticamente. Lo puoi bloccare troppo facilmente.



perchè non ci sono più i zidane che se ne vanno in dribbling in mezzo a tre giocatori, quindi lo si blocca facilmente tanto è vero che ora il trequartista che va di moda è quello che si butta negli spazi non quello che inventa calcio, per me questa scelta di abolire il trequartista è una delle cause principali dell'indebolimento del livello tecnico delle squadre, adesso il calcio è molto più fisico, fatto di tanta intensità e si vedono addirittura partite orribili senza le belle giocate che vedevamo una volta, ha perso molto il suo fascino..


----------



## Superdinho80 (2 Gennaio 2015)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Secondo me state dando un'interpretazione troppo filosofica e astratta. Il più forte fin da piccolo viene messo o in difesa o in mezzo al campo.. poi ci sono le eccezioni e i fenomeni ma allora parliamo di serie A e serie b. Se non prendiamo in considerazione giovanili amatori e tutte le altre categorie viene fuori una discussione imho sterile e come detto poco concreta visto che si va per simpatie e non per ciò che succede ogni giono nei vari campi da calcio, da quello dietro la chiesa con il bar che fa comune a quello con l'erba riscaldata



in difesa o in mezzo al campo solo se ti riferisci al calcio a 5


----------



## Jino (2 Gennaio 2015)

Io gioco a calcio da una vita, ruoli difficili non ce ne sono dai, ognuno ha le sua caratteristiche e sa far bene quello, poi il lavoro degli altri può esser più difficile perchè non si è predisposti a farlo.

Il ruolo più delicato invece è il portiere, è il ruolo rispetto a tutti gli altri di movimento in cui ogni minimo errore lo paghi a caro prezzo e il dito ti viene subito puntato addosso.


----------



## Superdinho80 (2 Gennaio 2015)

Jino ha scritto:


> Io gioco a calcio da una vita, ruoli difficili non ce ne sono dai, ognuno ha le sua caratteristiche e sa far bene quello, poi il lavoro degli altri può esser più difficile perchè non si è predisposti a farlo.
> 
> Il ruolo più delicato invece è il portiere, è il ruolo rispetto a tutti gli altri di movimento in cui ogni minimo errore lo paghi a caro prezzo e il dito ti viene subito puntato addosso.



il portiere per natura è quello che non deve avere paura di nulla, deve dare sicurezza a tutti e deve essere anche un po matto, concordo sul fatto che sia il più delicato, per me il ruolo più difficile a livello tecnico tra queli di movimento è il trequartista come ha spiegato renegade, il più importante per me è però il regista, l'uomo che giioca centrocampista centrale davanti la difesa, è da lui che dipende gran parte del gioco della squadra sia in fase offensiva che difensiva..


----------



## Jaqen (2 Gennaio 2015)

Jino ha scritto:


> Io gioco a calcio da una vita, ruoli difficili non ce ne sono dai, ognuno ha le sua caratteristiche e sa far bene quello, poi il lavoro degli altri può esser più difficile perchè non si è predisposti a farlo.
> 
> Il ruolo più delicato invece è il portiere, è il ruolo rispetto a tutti gli altri di movimento in cui ogni minimo errore lo paghi a caro prezzo e il dito ti viene subito puntato addosso.



Ci può stare come idea, ma è palese che nelle categorie giovanili e in eccellenza promozione prima categoria ecc i più forti giocano sempre a centrocampo a impostare, e spesso i più esperti son difensori in quanto il ruolo è ultra delicato con anche lì come in porta 0 margine di errore


----------



## Jino (2 Gennaio 2015)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Ci può stare come idea, ma è palese che nelle categorie giovanili e in eccellenza promozione prima categoria ecc i più forti giocano sempre a centrocampo a impostare, e spesso i più esperti son difensori in quanto il ruolo è ultra delicato con anche lì come in porta 0 margine di errore



Diciamo che i giocatori veloci si tende a metterli sull'esterno o in attacco, quelli più lenti in posizioni più centrali... ad ogni modo ripeto, ognuno ha il suo lato forte e si tende a metterlo dove le cose gli riescono meglio! In questo senso diventa difficile dire quel ruolo è più facile o più difficile!


----------



## tifoso evorutto (2 Gennaio 2015)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> in difesa o in mezzo al campo solo se ti riferisci al calcio a 5



se è per quello conta di più nel calcio a 7, il calcio a 5 è proprio un altro sport
ma è comunque una regola generale


----------



## Renegade (2 Gennaio 2015)

State sfociando voi nella filosofia sterile e nel nozionismo. Non si è mai parlato di paragoni di forza tra ruoli, ma di difficoltà. Voi avete cominciato le divagazioni ''no, i più forti in mezzo, gli scarsi sulla fascia, non c'è confronto tra i due'', snaturando il senso della discussione, andando semplicemente fuori tema.

Ho parlato di difficoltà, dando un mio semplicissimo parere. Per me, come detto da Rui Costa, il ruolo del fantasista è il più difficile da interpretare, poiché è l'unico che non può ripetere le stesse sequenze ad ogni partita, ma deve reinventarsi di continuo e soprattutto inventare, creare, generare. Sempre e comunque in modo originale, senza essere ripetitivo o prevedibile. Per questo ritengo, come il portoghese, tale ruolo il più difficile. Appunto, DIFFICOLTA'.

Se poi si parla di importanza, beh, tutti sono importanti allo stesso modo, credere che un ruolo sia più importante di un altro significa non conoscere le basi del calcio.


----------



## Superdinho80 (3 Gennaio 2015)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> se è per quello conta di più nel calcio a 7, il calcio a 5 è proprio un altro sport
> ma è comunque una regola generale



sisi ancora meglio calcio a 7


----------



## Superdinho80 (3 Gennaio 2015)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Ci può stare come idea, ma è palese che nelle categorie giovanili e in eccellenza promozione prima categoria ecc i più forti giocano sempre a centrocampo a impostare, e spesso i più esperti son difensori in quanto il ruolo è ultra delicato con anche lì come in porta 0 margine di errore



ho visto anche gente scarsa giocare a centrocampo solo per recuperare palloni e correre, senza neanche sapere fare mezzo appoggio quindi non è proprio cosi, concordo sul fatto che giocare sulla fascia offensiva sia dove si possono fare meno danni, ma sarebbe meglio dire che se giochi la fai meno danni per quello che riguarda la fase difensiva, se sei scarso e giochi sulla fascia in attacco in fase offensiva farai giocare male tutti, tutto diventa difficile e tutto diventa facile, è questione di interpretazione...per me il più difficile a livello tecnico rimane il trequartusta, non ho alcun dubbio


----------

